# Need light weight Multiplayer games to play through Internet...



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi...
I need a light weight games.. like the one in yahoo messenger... to play with online frnds..


Thanks...


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 2, 2008)

then why donot u play in yahoo messenger itself..??

If anyhing u want to play on net then play NFS:MW(is not light Weight).


----------



## hullap (Feb 4, 2008)

this is lightw8 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79083


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 4, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> then why donot u play in yahoo messenger itself..??
> 
> If anyhing u want to play on net then play NFS:MW(is not light Weight).



It have only those boring games....

I need some other games.... 



PaulScholes18 said:


> this is lightw8 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79083



Thanks ... Will try that


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 4, 2008)

Ganeshkumar said:


> It have only those boring games....
> 
> I need some other games....


 
Who said that it is boring..??

NFS:MW is the best game to play over Net.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Feb 4, 2008)

Dont come for fight.... :O

I dont like much....


----------



## warfreak (Feb 4, 2008)

Talking of lightweight Assault Cube is a nice small FPS (19 MB)

*assault.cubers.net/

*assault.cubers.net/pics/main_actioncube.jpg


----------



## chesss (Feb 4, 2008)

babaschess - for playing some serious chess!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 7, 2008)

warfreak said:


> Talking of lightweight Assault Cube is a nice small FPS (19 MB)
> 
> *assault.cubers.net/
> 
> *assault.cubers.net/pics/main_actioncube.jpg


luks gud...


----------



## radonryder (Mar 22, 2008)

Go play ro....
hell adictive


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 22, 2008)

wat is the game name???


----------

